# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Nun hat es uns getroffen

## AndreaC

Hallo, jetzt hat es uns auch getroffen. Bei meinem Mann (gerade 46 geworden) wurde ein Prostatakarzinom festgestellt. Ich überredete ihn im Dezember vergangenen Jahres, zur Krebsvorsorge zu gehen.  Der Arzt stellte bei der Tastuntersuchung eine vergrößerte und verhärtete Prostata fest und empfahl ihm, im Rahmen der Vorsorge die zusätzlichen Untersuchungen durchführen zu lassen (PSA, Ultraschall). Der PSA ergab einen Wert von 3,5. Im Januar dann eine erneute PSA-Bestimmung, Wert 3,8. Der Urologe riet  ihm, eine Biopsie machen zu lassen. 
Am 17.02. war es dann soweit, es wurden insgesamt 12 Proben entnommen, 2 aus dem jeweiligen Gebiet.
 Der Pathologe, der die Untersuchung vornahm, fand in 5 von 6 Bereichen nichts. Bei der 6. Probe (von basal links zwei maximal 1,2 cm lange Stanzbiopsien) war er unsicher und gab daher die Probe weiter an einen Pathologen in Singen.

 Von dort kam dieser Befund: In dem Stanzpräparat aus der Prostata an markierter Stelle deutlich irregular konfigurierte teils fusionierte kleine bis mittelgroße Drüsen mit stark vergrößerten Kernen unter Einschluss prominenter teils multipler Nukleolen. Stellenweise atypisches blass basophiles teils auch eosinophiles Sekret im Lumen. Größe des Herdes in einem Randanschnitt etwa 0,6 mm, daneben dissoziierte atypische infiltrative Drüsen in einem insgesamt etwa 2 mm messenden Areal. In weiter angefertigten Schnittpräparaten auch für die Immunhistochemie ist dieser winzige Herd nicht mehr erkennbar. Es liegt jedoch ein Adenocarcinom der Prostata vor.
 Prostatastanzmaterial link basal mit mirofokalem glandulärem Adenocarcinom der Prostata, Malignitätsgrad 2 b, Gleason Grad 3+4 = 7a 
Der Urologe überwies ihn nun an die Radiologie. Da hat er nun am 10.03. einen Termin. Auf der Überweisung steht staging, Knochenszintigramm, Ultraschall Abdomen.
 Und wie mein Mann so ist, stellte er zu allem nicht eine einzige Frage. Also bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach Antworten. Kann mir hier vielleicht einer bei der Interpretation des Pathologiebefundes helfen  Dafür wäre ich wirklich dankbar.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@AndreaC:

das einzige was für deinen Mann relevant ist im Pathologiebefund, dass links basal (Lokalisation in der Drüse) ein 2 mm gemessenes Adenocarzinom (Krebs) gefunden wurde, "niedriges bis mittleres Risiko" (Gleason Score 7a, obwohl GS 7a oftmals noch zu einem "low risk-Tumor" zugeordnet wird u. a. in Abhängigkeit zum PSA-Wert )
Hinzu kommt, dass der Tumor in nur einer von 12 Stanzen gefunden wurde  und der Herd < 50% der Stanzenlänge ausmacht. Eine sehr günstige Prognose. Hier ist keine Eile geboten, sondern in Ruhe die Sache angehen lassen. ("Minitumor")
( Bei Singen müßte es sichh um den Pathologen Prof. Helpap handeln, einer der Besten. )
Der Rest ist weniger relevant und beschreibt nur die Drüsenbeschaffenheit.

Zur Info: Die Aggressivität, die Entdifferenzierung = Malignitätsgrad, eines Tumors wird nach dem Gleason Score (GS) auf einer Scala von 6 bis 10 klassifiziert.

GS < = 6   (niedriges Risiko)
Gs 7a / 7b (mittleres Risiko)
GS > 7b    (hohes Risiko)

 "staging" ist das klinische Stadium des Tumors. D.h. wie weit er fortgeschritten ist. Lokal = Tumor befindet sich noch in der Drüse, in der Kapsel, oder ist aus der Kapsel, Drüse, hinaus gewachsen.
Nach dem Pathologiebefund müßte es sich um ein T1c bis T2a Stadium handeln (Frühstadium)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass Euer Uro ein Knochenzintigramm durchführen möchte. Ein Zintigramm ist ab einem PSA-Wert von > 15 ng/ml (> 20 ng/ml) angezeigt, vorher ist nichts zu sehen. Dies empfiehlt auch die S3-Richtlinie.

  Zudem ist eine DNA-Ploiedebestimmung (DNA-ICM) eine zusätzlicher Prognosemarker zur Aggresivitätsbestimmung sehr hilfreich, sowie weitere PSA-Messungen ( 3 Monatsintervallen) um die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit und Verdopplungszeiten ermitteln zu können. Diese sind wichtiger als der Gleason Score.

Wichtig wäre noch die Größe (in Gramm, oder ml) der Prostata.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## AndreaC

Hallo Helmut,
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Über die Größe der Prostata weiß ich leider nichts, wie schon gesagt, mein Mann hat nicht eine einzige Frage an den Urologen gestellt. Das mit dem DNA-ICM werde ich beim Arzt ansprechen. Beim nächsten Besuch bin ich nämlich dabei. 
Ob er sich darauf einlässt, "seinen" Krebs erst mal in Ruhe zu beobachten, erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Denn seine erste Reaktion war: Raus mit dem Ding, dann ist Ruhe. Zudem dass der Uro schon erwähnt hat, dass Bestrahlung oder OP wohl bei ihm die richtige Wahl ist.
Auf dem Befund des Pathologen stand auch der Name Prof. Helpap, also kann ich in der Hinsicht schon beruhigt sein, dass die Probe wirklich gewissenhaft untersucht wurde.

Mir bleibt jetzt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als die fiesen Gedanken in den Griff zu bekommen und die weiteren Untersuchungen/Gespräche abzuwarten. Es beruhigt mich jedenfalls erst aml ganz gewaltig, dass es sich um einen wirklich kleinen Tumor handelt.
Gruß Andrea

----------


## LudwigS

> Beim nächsten Besuch bin ich nämlich dabei.


Man sollte besser immer jemand mit dabei haben, der in dieser Situation einen klaren Kopf behalten kann, denn - so kenne ich es noch von mir - rauscht es stressbedingt doch gewaltig in den Ohren und man weiß zu Hause nur noch die Hälfte. 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## helmut.a.g.

AndreaC:

Was die Befundung der Biopsate von Prof. Helpap betrifft kannst Du sehr beruhigt sein. Er ist Uro-Pathologe und Vorsitzender div. Verbände. Auch gibt es außer dem Gleason Score, eine Gradingsscala nach Helpap (2b z.B.) und WHO. Der Gleason Score hat sich aber international durchgesetzt.

Zur DNA-ICM ist anzumerken, dass viele Urologen diese Methode nicht kennen oder nichts davon halten. Dazu gibt es in den Forumsextrakten einiges zu lesen. Das DKFZ-Heidelberg empfiehlt zusätzlich selbst die DNA-ICM. Wenn ja, dann solltet ihr diese durch Prof. A. Böcking, Düren, befunden laßen. *Dies ist im übrigen eine Kassenleistung.
*
Nicht Eurer Urologe trifft die Entscheidungen sondern Ihr, d.h. Dein Mann. Es ist seine Prostata und nicht die des Urologen.
Sollte er dem nicht nachkommen wollen, ist es angeraten den Arzt zu wechseln. Er wird Euch auch in Zukunft "schlecht" beraten.

_" seine erste Reaktion war: Raus mit dem Ding," 

_Diese Ansicht teilt zunächst jeder "Neudiagnostizierte" sowie die meißten Urologen. Zu bedenken gilt, dass eine OP mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen verbunden ist. (Inkontinenz, Impotenz, Verlust der Libido, postoperative Depression- beim einem mehr beim anderen weniger) Andere Therapieoptionen stehen offen und sollten im Kontext mit einer erweiterten Diagnostik in Betracht gezogen werden. Große Kliniken, Unikliniken z. B., zertifizierte Prostatazentren, bieten einen sog. Tumorboard, interdiziplinäre Sprechstunden, an. Dieser setzt sich zusammen aus einem Prof., Urologe, Strahlentherapeuten, Diagnostiker und weiteren relevante Kapazitäten. Diese erstellen ein Zweitgutachten und geben konstruktive Ratschläge auf Grund der diagnostischen Datenlage Deines Mannes welche Therapie angeraten ist.
Ich betone nochmal, "Eile" ist überhaupt nicht geboten. Eher "nüchtern" und klar den Erkrankungszustand abklären und adäquat handeln. Egal welche Therapieoption letztendlich gewählt wird, jede ist irreversibel, mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden, und Dein Mann hat nur *die eine Drüse.* Es gilt abzuwägen, "was bin ich bereit zu opfern hinsichtlich der zu erwartenden eingeschränkten Lebensqualität."

Zur Info in eigener Sache:

Ich selbst bin seit 2006 Träger eines PCa`s (GS 6, DNA-ICM: peridiploid, T1c-T2a, PSA-VZ > 3 Jahre) und habe bis dato im schulmedizinischen Sinne "nichts" gemacht.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Andrea,
ich habe im November 2013 einen fast gleichen Befund wie Dein Mann erhalten. Ebenfalls Gleason score 7a, 
PSA Wert 1,4. 
Lass diesen Befund erstmal bei ihm "sacken", das Ausmass muss erstmal bei ihm ankommen.

Du gehst genau den richtigen Weg. Nicht einfach alles glauben, sondern informieren, informieren, informieren.

Ich wurde am 19.02., also letzte Woche, operiert. Ich habe mich informiert, ausführlich. Ob die OP letztendlich die richtige Wahl war weiss ich bis heute nicht so genau. Aber irgendwann muss man sich entscheiden.

Ich kann Dir/Euch die Uniklinik des Saarlandes, und dort Prof. Stöckle oder Prof. Siemer, sehr empfehlen.
Holt euch dort eine 2. Meinung. 

Und lasst euch Zeit. Denn die habt ihr, jetzt kommt es auf 8 Wochen auch nicht mehr an.

Das Knochenscreening usw. wurde bei mir nach der Biopsie auch sofort angeordnet. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, es ist auf jeden Fall völlig schmerzfrei. 

Liebe Grüsse

Jürgen

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@juergen07:

_"Das Knochenscreening usw. wurde bei mir nach der Biopsie auch sofort  angeordnet. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht entzieht sich meiner  Kenntnis, es ist auf jeden Fall völlig schmerzfrei."_

Es bringt zusätzlich "Kohle" in die Kasse. Kliniken und Arztpraxen sind Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Teure diagnotische Geräte müssen rentabel sein, sonst werden die Anschaffungskredite durch die Banken gekündigt und die Klinik muß Insolvenz anmelden.
 "Schmerzfrei ist der Knochenscan, unterliegt aber einer hohen unnötigen Strahlenbelastung.

Anstatt Knochenscan kann auch die alkalische Phosphase (AP - bis 190  z.B.) im Serum bestimmt werden. Ein Marker welcher bei Knochenmetastasen weit erhöht ist bevor ein Scan dies bildlich sichtbar machen kann. Dieser detektiert Metastasen ohnehin erst ab einer Größe von ca. 8 bis 10 mm und ab dieser Größenordnung ist das tPSA > 20 ng/ml.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Helmut,
stimmt, der Verdacht drängt sich auf. Mich wundert nur, dass die Kassen da mitspielen. 
Andererseits, auf die Strahlenbelastung kam es mir auch nicht mehr an, der psychologische Effekt " keine Metastasen sichtbar" ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Gruss
Jürgen

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@juergen07:

_" keine Metastasen sichtbar" ist nicht zu unterschätzen."_

Der "trügerische" psychologische Effekt beim Patienten ist vorhanden, schließt aber eine Skelettmetastasierung nicht aus. Wie schon erwähnt, < 8 mm ist im Scan nicht zu erkennen. Und eine Metastasierung, die hämatogene, vollzieht sich zunächst über die Samenblasen (T3a) in die unmittelbaren Lymphknoten, Lymphabzugswege. Später in die Knochen, obwohl es auch umgekehrt sein kann, aber eher selten.

Besser wäre eine PET/CT.


Gruß Helmut

----------


## AndreaC

@Helmut: 2b steht auch in dem Befund drin.
An alle anderen: Es tut gut, dass ihr mir schreibt. 
Auch die Hinweise auf unterschiedliche Untersuchungsverfahren, die die Diagnose sichern bzw. die Wahl der weiteren Therapie zu erleichtern, helfen ungemein.
Ein Tumorboard ist bei uns im UMM (Universitätsklinikum Mannheim) vorhanden, da werde ich dann auf alle Fälle versuchen, meinen Mann dorthin zu bewegen.
Ich befürchte nur, dass er nicht geschaffen ist, beobachtend abzuwarten. Aber vielleicht ist er ja zu überzeugen, wenn er z. B. beim Tumorboard auch andere Meinungen hört und dann in der Lage ist, besser pro und contra sämtlicher Möglichkeiten abzuschätzen.
Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen, diese Nacht ruhig zu schlafen, die letzten beiden waren weit davon entfernt

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@AndreaC:

UMM-Mannheim ist schon einmal sehr gut. User Harald_1933 kennt nach meiner Info UMM ziemlich gut.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen, diese Nacht ruhig zu schlafen, die letzten beiden waren weit davon entfernt


Moin Andrea,

das solltest Du tun...ich kann mich noch recht gut an die ersten Nächte nach der Diagnose erinnern - sehr unruhig.

Bei Deinem Mann ist der derzeitige Status so, dass ihr wirklich nichts überstürzen müsst....aber das haben meine Vorschreiber schon ausgeführt. Die Szinti scheint tatsächlich nur der Auslastung der Geräte zu dienen...angesichts der geschilderten Voraussetzungen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Metastasen recht gering und die Aussage "es sind keine feststellbar" kann im Extremfall leider auch bedeuten, es sind noch keine sichtbar.

Alles Gute für die richtige Therapieentscheidung und: fragen fragen fragen, wenn etwas unklar ist - hier ist jede Menge Wissen vorhanden.

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

> Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen, diese Nacht ruhig zu schlafen, die letzten beiden waren weit davon entfernt


Hallo Andrea,

das ging uns und unseren Partnerinnen wohl ausnahmslos allen so.

Ich möchte in aller Bescheidenheit auf diesen auch oben im Kopf dieser Seite unter "Baiswissen" verlinkten Text hinweisen, in dem ich versucht habe, alles in verständlicher Sprache zusammenzufassen, was ein Neubetroffener und ggf. seine Partnerin über den Prostatakrebs und das gesamt Drumherum wissen sollte, und er/sie es auch jederzeit nachschlagen kann.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich befürchte nur, dass er nicht geschaffen ist, beobachtend abzuwarten.


Liebe Andrea

Das wichtigste scheint mir, eine aussagekraftige PSA-Messreihe zu erhalten, 
aus der auf die Aggressivität des noch kleinen Tumors geschlossen werden kann.
Dazu berechnet man die Verdoppelungszeit des PSA (VZ) aus mehreren 
Messperioden. Je länger diese VZ ist, desto weniger aggressiv ist der Tumor
und desto eher käme für einen so jungen Mann die Aktive Überwachung in Frage.

Nimmt man die beiden vorliegenden Messungen (mangels genauer Daten einfach
mal auf jeweils den 15. Dez. und Feb.) würde eine VZ von ca. 18 Monaten
resultieren, das heisst, der PSA und damit in etwa auch die Tumormasse würde
sich alle anderthalb Jahre nach folgendem Muster verdoppeln:

4 - 8 - 16 - 32 - ... 

Nach zehn Verdoppelungszyklen oder 15 Jahren wäre eine Vertausendfachung
erreicht bzw. 4'000ng/ml. Viel länger kann die VZ nicht sein, denn um klinisch
nachweisbar zu werden, muss ein Tumor rund 30 Verdoppelungszyklen bereits
hinter sich haben. Da Prostatakrebs erst nach der Pubertät entsteht, wäre beim
jungen Alter Deines Mannes auch 18 Monate schon viel.
Das Abwarten scheint also keine Option zu sein, doch ist diese Aussage aufgrund 
bloss zweier Messwerte noch wackelig, korreliert aber durchaus mit dem Befund 
von Prof. Helpap. Zwei weitere PSA-Messungen im Abstand von den gehabten
zwei Monaten werden wohl Klarheit schaffen. Früher gibt es eh kaum eine Therapie.

Wenn bildgebende Diagnostik angesagt ist, ist wohl das PSMA-PET/CT das
aussagekräftigste, denn es liefert Bilder direkt von Prostatakrebszellen und nicht
von irgendwelchen Surrogaten wie Zuckerhaushalt oder Stoffwechselaktivitäten.
Im Gegensatz zur Knochenszintigrafie zeigt das Verfahren auch befallene
Lymphknoten [4], die in diesem relativ frühen Stadium eher zu erwarten wären 
als Absiedelungen in die Knochen, die üblicherweise später dran wären.
Grob gesagt: 
Das Szintigramm ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, weil damit das Falsche gesucht wird.

So ein PSMA-PET gibt es beim Pionier, Prof. Haberkorn in Heidelberg, neu
aber auch in Ulm, München, Berlin etc. Doch Heidelberg liegt wohl am besten
für Euch.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## AndreaC

Ihr seid ihr echt klasse - vielen Dank an alle.
Ich habe es wirklich geschafft, die ganze Nacht durchzuschlafen. 
Ich habe festgestellt, dass auf der Überweisung an den Radiologen nicht Ultraschall steht, sondern CT Abdomen. Das ganze wird aber nicht in Heidelberg, sondern in Mannheim im Radiologiezentrum gemacht, also wird es wohl eher nur ein "normales" CT sein. 
Aber eure Hinweise helfen mir ungemein, mich auf den nächsten Termin beim Uro vorzubereiten, und dann sehen wir weiter. 
Die Entscheidung, noch eine vertretbare Zeit abzuwarten oder alles so schnell wie möglich anzugehen, kann uns bzw. meinem Mann niemand abnehmen. Erschwerend kommt einfach auch noch dazu, dass gerade jetzt mein Mann die Chance hat, innerhalb der Firma auf seinen heiß gewünschten Arbeitsplatz zu wechseln und im August steht die Hochzeit unserer Tochter und der dringend nötige Urlaub an. Ein halbes Jahr kann kurz, aber auch furchtbar lang sein.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@AndreaC:

Da wir nun allesamt hier im Forum "klasse" sind, merci für das Kompliment im Namen aller User. Dafür ist dieses Forum auch da.
Bzgl. noch ein Hinweis zur Computertomographie (CT). Für das Abdomen (Unterbauch) und gerade für das "staging" des PCa´s in der Drüse ist dieses Verfahren weniger angezeigt. Besser ist die Magnetresonanztomographie (MRT) höchauflösender bei "Weichteilen." (Wenn ja, dann mit einem 3-Tesla Tomographen.)
Dies solltest Du, Ihr, ansprechen. Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass diese Untersuchung im UMM ohnehin Standard sein wird, anstatt eine CT.
Ein weiterer Vorteil bei der MRT gegenüber einer CT ist die Strahlenbelastung bei der CT, diese ist bei einer MRT nicht vorhanden.

Eine weitere Anmerkung zu Konrads (Hvielemi) PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeiten). Um eine korrekte Aussage bzgl. der Aggressivität des Tumorsr machen zu können, sind PSA-Messungen innert 2 Jahre mit halbjährlicher Messungen am aussagekräftigsten.
PSA-VZ > 3 Jahre ist kein Handlungsbedarf angezeigt, < 3 Jahre dagegen schon.

Meine Anmerkung im posting #5, in eigener Sache zur "abwartenden, beobachtenden, Strategie" (AS) wollte ich nur aufzeigen, dass ein übereiltes Handeln weniger klug und nicht angezeigt ist.
Dein Mann wird ohnehin die nächsten 5 Jahre überleben auch wenn er nichts unternehmen würde. Dies ist aber eine "Kopfsache" welche die wenigsten Betroffenen standhalten.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andrea,

bitte wirf mal einen Blick* hierhin.

*P.S.: Dieses Gerät ist inzwischen in Betrieb. Gestern um 12.30 Uhr habe ich meine HWS dort befunden lassen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wenn bildgebende Diagnostik angesagt ist, ist wohl das PSMA-PET/CT das aussagekräftigste, denn es liefert Bilder direkt von Prostatakrebszellen und nicht von irgendwelchen Surrogaten wie Zuckerhaushalt oder Stoffwechselaktivitäten...


*Konrad,*
der nun fest in deinem Profil verankerte Hinweis, dass das von dir geschriebene keine _"medizinischen Empfehlungen"_ wäre, nutzt du reichlich aus, wie ich meine! Abgesehen davon, dass nicht alle PCA Zelllinien einen PSMA Rezeptor exprimieren, hat dieses extrem teure Verfahren in der Primärdiagnostik nichts zu suchen. Ich würde Helmut zustimmen, dass ein Becken MRT mit einem 3T Gerät das Optimum darstellt, oder, wenn dieses nicht vorhanden wäre, ein MRT mit einem 1.5T Gerät und endorektaler Spule.

Leitliniengerecht wird nur ein Becken CT gemacht, was kaum Sensitivität bzw. Spezifität besitzt, aber billig ist. Man geht halt immer noch davon aus, dass der Patient sich für eine Operation entscheidet, und dann wird man sehen was genau vorliegt. Die Operation hat also nicht nur einen therapeutischen Aspekt, sondern auch einen diagnostischen.

Ich will hier Andreas's Mann nicht in irgendwelche Therapieoptionen hineinreden, aber RPE ist sicher die körperlich am meisten belastende Maßnahme, die wenn es blöd läuft, dann läuft es halt blöd - 24/7. Und mit Windeln am Schreitisch zu sitzen ist nicht jedermanns Sache, auch wenn die Gefahr nicht sehr groß (~7%) ist. Ich würde mir an eurer Stelle die Option AS nochmal ganz genau anschauen. Diese bedarf allerdings einer strikten Überwachung, und der Bereitschaft MIT dem Krebs leben zu können!

Stay Strong, 
LowRoad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

Nun überraschst Du mich mal sehr positiv....

_"Ich würde mir an eurer Stelle die Option AS nochmal ganz genau  anschauen. Diese bedarf allerdings einer strikten Überwachung, und der  Bereitschaft MIT dem Krebs leben zu können!_"


_"dass nicht alle PCA Zelllinien einen PSMA Rezeptor exprimieren, hat  dieses extrem teure Verfahren in der Primärdiagnostik nichts zu suchen."_

Dies trifft aber meistens nur bei hochaggressiven Tumoren zu (> GS 8) oder bei einem neuroendokrinen Tumorgeschehen, d.h. bei einem negativen AR-Rezeptor, welcher an der Zelloberflächenmatrix kein PSA mehr exprimiert.
Logisch eigentlich, wo keine PSA-Expression kann auch ein PSMA-Ligand nicht andocken.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

*Helmut,*
bei "hochaggressiven Tumoren" ist das relativ sicher, aber auch bei "normalen" Tumoren war die Sensitivität mit PSMA-PET-CT/MRT nicht besser als mit einem Cholin-PET-CT/MRT - so konnte man es in Ulm hören. Mal besser, mal schlechter, mal gleichwertig, aber immer teuer und aufwändig. Ausserdem gibt es sehr wohl andere Gewebearten, die PSMA Rezeptoren ausbilden, wenn auch seltener. Falsch-Positiv wäre nicht ausgeschlossen!

*Survivorship is not a passive sport*

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine weitere Anmerkung zu Konrads (Hvielemi) PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeiten). Um eine korrekte Aussage bzgl. der Aggressivität des Tumorsr machen zu können, sind PSA-Messungen innert 2 Jahre mit halbjährlicher Messungen am aussagekräftigsten.
> PSA-VZ > 3 Jahre ist kein Handlungsbedarf angezeigt, < 3 Jahre dagegen schon.


Das ist richtig, doch hätten diese Messungen vor 2 Jahren beginnen sollen.
Nun kann die Steigung der Kurve in kurzen Messintervallen überprüft
werden. Weisen die Messabschnitte eine konstante VZ auf, liegt wohl
ein ungestörter PSA-Verlauf eines Tumors vor. Springen die Werte auf
und ab, kann man damit allerdings nur wenig anfangen.




> Dein Mann wird ohnehin die nächsten 5 Jahre überleben auch wenn er nichts unternehmen würde.


Das kann auf einfache Weise nachvollzogen werden auf meiner Glättli-Analyse [3]:
Man lese dazu bitte auch Was ist PSA-Alert?

Hätte ich nie von meinem Krebs erfahren, läge mein PSA heute, 
kurz vor meinem 61. Geburtstag bei etwa 500ng/ml, in weiteren anderthalb
Jahren etwa bei 2'000. Das überlebt bei weitem nicht Jeder, auch wenn 
Tubaspieler mit der AHT von 6'000 runterkam auf einstellige Werte.

Meine Werte vor 5 Jahren entsprachen weitgehend denen von Andreas Mann.
Ich hätte mir in der Tat viele Ärgernisse erspart, aber damals ging es darum,
die Chance der Heilung zu ergreifen - vergebens, wie sich nach der RPE zeigte.

Deshalb habe ich das PSMA-PET/CT empfohlen, weil dies (neben USPIO) das 
bestgeeignete Verfahren ist, eine Metastasierung zu erkennen, bevor die
Lymphknoten auf dem Tisch des Pathologen liegen und zudem das Einzige,
das eine Aussage macht, ob die erkannten Läsionen Prostatakrebs seien
oder sonstwas. Metastasen AUSSCHLIESSEN kann allerdings kein Verfahren.

Unklar bleibt, ob ich mit Nichtwissen besser gefahren wäre, bis ich Beschwerden
bekommen hätte, und dann erst die Antihormontherapie aufgenommen hätte.
Vielleicht wäre ich heute noch ahnungslos und fit und meine Gesamtüberlebens-
Chance wäre überhaupt nicht kompromittiert - vielleicht.

Aber was, wenn bei dem jungen Mann (noch) keine Metastasen vorliegen?
Eine diesbezügliche Diagnostik würde ihm ggf. die Chance auf Heilung bewahren
bzw. erhöhen.

Das unlösbare Dilemma ist in dem Moment entstanden, als er mit der
Früherkennung begonnen hat. Nun muss er sich entscheiden, nichts zu 
tun bis es Beschwerden gibt, oder die Chance auf Heilung zu packen.
Du, Helmut hast Dich aufgrund Deiner Werte für das Erste entschieden,
ich aufgrund ungüstigerer Werte für das Zweite.
Was richtig gewesen wäre, wird immer Spekulation bleiben.

@Andrea: Jetzt also erst mal weitere Diagnostik, dann erst entscheiden.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


Nachtrag: 
Dank an LowRoad für seinen Beitrag. Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr Antworten,
die Zeit läuft mir davon. Nur eines: Das PSMA-PET in Heidelberg war
billiger als das aussageschwache MRT in Zürich ...

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

Dein posting # 18 ist korrekt, "der Teufel steckt nun mal im Detail."

Allerdings wollte ich keine wissenschaftliche Diskussion darüber anfangen, sondern eher einen Hinweis dazu abgeben, denn darüber wird sich Andrea im Moment keinen Kopf machen wollen da dies für Ihren Mann im Moment keine Relevanz besitzt.

Konrads (Hvielemi) # 21 ebenfalls.

Nun scheinen die Grundsatzdiskussionen ihren Anfang zu nehmen.... und AndreaS wird hoffentlich nicht überfordert.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## AndreaC

> Dein Mann wird ohnehin die nächsten 5 Jahre überleben auch wenn er  nichts unternehmen würde. Dies ist aber eine "Kopfsache" welche die  wenigsten Betroffenen standhalten.


Na, ich hoffe mal, dass das noch sehr viel länger der Fall ist.

Überfordert bin ich momentan wirklich, mit der Diagnose Krebs im allgemeinen und mit den ganzen Abkürzungen und Fachbegriffen. Diskutiert also ruhig weiter :-).
Dank google und diesem Forum hier kann ich mir nach und nach alles übersetzen und damit auch besser verstehen.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@AndreaC:

Abschliessend empfehle ich Dir Andrea, insbesondere Deinen Mann, den von *RalfDm eingestellten Link in seinem posting # 13*, *"Basiswissen*" zu lesen. Eine kurze Abhandlung rund um das PCa was man(n) und Frau wissen sollte. Erspart "unnötiges" Nachfragen.
In den Forumsextrakten gibt es zudem eine verständliche Erklärung für Laien zu den med. Abkürzungen und Fachbegriffen.

"have a nice time, und tschüssen..!"

Gruß Helmut

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Andrea,

hilfreich wäre u.U. auch wenn Ihr eine Drittbegutachtung der Stanze durchführen lassen würdet. Nach deinen Beschreibungen wurde vom Erstpathologen einen unsicheren Hinweis und von Zweitpathologen dann eine Stanze mit einem Mikroherd, der Gleason 7a aufweisen soll, gefunden. Es geht einfach darum tatsächlich den Gleason 7a zu bestätigen, da dein Mann mit Gleason 6 ein geeigneter Kandidat für eine Studie von Prof. Martin Schostak sein könnte. Im Klartext dreht es sich um "HiFu als fokale Therapie bei einseitigen Low-Risk Pca" http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...m-Low-Risk-Pca 

Falls dies eine Option wäre könntet ihr hier über das Forum Kontakt zu Martin Schostak aufnehmen. Andererseits wäre aber auch eine Entscheidung für ein AS mit Gleason 6 einfacher.

Ansonsten auch von mir nur der Tipp keine voreiligen Entscheidungen fällen. Alle Fakten sammeln und Optionen in Betracht ziehen. Du solltest deinen Mann auf jedem Fall davon überzeugen, dass der Standpunkt "das Ding muss raus" primär die bequemste aber auch die schlechtste Alternative bedeutet. Anscheinend ist er sich den evtl. Risiken und Nebenwirkungen nicht ganz bewusst.

Gruß aus Lu und alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## KaiausL

> @AndreaC:
> 
> 
> PSA-VZ > 3 Jahre ist kein Handlungsbedarf angezeigt, < 3 Jahre dagegen schon.


Woher stammt diese Aussage? Nach meiner Erfahrung schwankt der PSA-Wert doch erheblich. Und z.B. von 1 auf 2 geht es doch ganz schnell, alleine schon aus statistischen Gründen. Dr PSA-Wert ist doch viel zu unsicher und umstritten, um davon solche Entscheidungen abzuleiten.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@KaiausL:

_"Und z.B. von 1 auf 2 geht es doch ganz schnell, alleine schon aus  statistischen Gründen. Dr PSA-Wert ist doch viel zu unsicher und  umstritten, um davon solche Entscheidungen abzuleiten."
_
_Und von 1 auf 2 geht es doch ganz schnell_l, oder auch nicht. Die Geschwindigkeit hat mit der Statistik überhaupt nichts zu tun. Und weil das PSA Schwankungen unterliegt, soll dieser auch um Verlaufe der Zeit durch Wiederholungsmessungen evaluiert werden. Dadurch fließen diese Schwankungen in den Meßintervallen mit ein und ein Trend ist zu erkennen.
Schau einfach mal in die S3-Leitlinie, oder lies Dr. med. Stephen Strum. Wissenschaftliche Beiträge, Abhandlungen, bzgl. PSA-Dynamik, in den Forumsextrakten können auch nützlich sein.

@tomblr:

_"hilfreich wäre u.U. auch wenn Ihr eine Drittbegutachtung der Stanze  durchführen lassen würdet. Nach deinen Beschreibungen wurde vom  Erstpathologen einen unsicheren Hinweis und von Zweitpathologen dann  eine Stanze mit einem Mikroherd, der Gleason 7a aufweisen soll,  gefunden. Es geht einfach darum tatsächlich den Gleason 7a zu  bestätigen,"

_Ich glaube nicht, dass es einer Zweit- Drittbefundung der Biopsate bedarf wenn es sich hier um den Referenzpathologen Prof. Helpap aus Singen  handelt. *Wenn nicht ER, wer dann sonst ?*
Weiterhin geht es hier in erster Linie um eine adäquate Diagnostik und nicht um eine Therapieentscheidung. Und was die HiFu betrifft gibt es auch noch andere sehr gute Therapeuten außer Prof. Schostak aus Magdeburg. Z.B. Dr. med. Thüroff, Uni-Klinikum München Harlaching.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Helmut,

wenn man dem "Pathologen aus Singen" uneingeschränkt Glauben schenkt... Tut mir Leid aus meiner Erfahrung muss man(n) manchmal auch manche "Koryphäe" hinterfragen (davon könnte ich dir genügend schreiben, das tut hier aber nichts zur Sache!). 

Ich kenne nur die Theorie im Zweifel das höhere Grading auzuweisen. Stutzig macht schon das der Erstphatologe sich bei einem Gleason von 7a (eigentlich sollte dies jeder Pathologe feststellen können) nicht festlegen konnte. 

Sicherlich geht es erst einmal um Diagnostik, aber danach steht die Frage im Raum: Wie weiter? Da kann man sich ja auch schon mal Gedanken machen, oder?

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Eben Tom, deshalb hat sich auch der Erstpathologe an Prof. Helpap gewandt, als Zweitgutachter. Klar, die Stanzen können noch weiter gereicht werden.
Wichtiger wäre allerdings eine DNA-ICM.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## tomblr

> Wichtiger wäre allerdings eine DNA-ICM


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!

Schönes Wochenende!

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* Details zur DNA-Zytometrie.

Gruß Harald

----------


## skipper

Liebe Andrea,
mit 48/49 Jahren erhielt ich die Diagnose PC mit Gleasen 7a und PSA von 4,1 , also eine ähnliche Situation wie bei deinem Mann. 
Ich habe mich nach einem gründlichen Staging und Beratung bei mehreren Urologen und Kliniken ( u.a. Heidelberg , Martiniklinik u.a.) in HH operieren lassen und diese Entscheidung bisher nicht bereut. Auch die von Helmut erwähnten Nebenwirkungen und Einschränkungen habe ich nicht - bis auf die Tatsache keine Kinder mehr zeugen zu können. Ich schreibe dies nur um dir mitzuteilen das eine OP durchaus auch eine sinnvolle Option sein kann- aber wie Helmut richtigerweise schreibt gibt es mehrere Optionen.
Ermuntere deinen Mann sich selbst zu informieren und vor einer Entscheidung alle Optionen zu kennen einschließlich deren Chancen und Risiken - denn jede Option hat auch Chancen!!!! Auch die OP!
Viele Grüße 
Skipper

----------


## AndreaC

@skipper: Ich werde es versuchen, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Momentan will er noch nicht viel von den Informationen wissen, die ich hier und durch durchforsten den Internets gefunden habe. Aber vielleicht wird es ja besser.

Ich habe ihm auch gesagt, dass das Szintigramm etc. momentan nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist, aber sein Kommentar: Der Uro wird schon wissen, warum er das haben will

----------


## Hvielemi

> Szintigramm ... : Der Uro wird schon wissen, warum er das haben will


Naja, schaden tut das nicht.
Dein Mann vertraut seinem Arzt auf eine etwas brummelige Art.
Das ist auch was Wert, denn mit Vertrauen ist viel erreicht bei 
unserer Krankheit. Da gibt es ja NIE den einzig richtigen Entscheid,
und man wird NIE wissen, ob der getroffene Entscheid richtig
gewesen sei, oder ein Anderer besser oder schlechter. 
Also fährt man wohl nicht besonders schlecht, wenn man
eine einigermassen leitliniengerechte Therapie akzeptiert, die
einem der Arzt des Vertrauens vorschlägt.

Apropos Leitlinien:
Die sind eine durchaus interessante Lektüre, auch um das
reichlich krause Orchester von uns Ratgebern hier besser
einzuordnen:



> Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 1  Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom"   
>  
> Patientenleitlinie  herunterladen (2009)  
> 
> Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 2  lokal fortgeschrittenes und metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom"  
> Patientenleitlinie  herunterladen (2013)


http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/wub_ll_pat,120885.html

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Andrea,

Szintigramm ist für mich nicht unüblich. Mein Uro, ich habe ein sehr gutes Verhältnis, hatte bei mir vor OP auch ein Szintigramm veranlasst, wohlwissend dass hier vermutlich nichts dabei rauskommt. Originalton: "reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme". War und ist für mich absolut o.k.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> Szintigramm ist für mich nicht unüblich. Mein Uro, ich habe ein sehr gutes Verhältnis, hatte bei mir vor OP auch ein Szintigramm veranlasst, wohlwissend dass hier vermutlich nichts dabei rauskommt. Originalton: "reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme". War und ist für mich absolut o.k.


Das Szintigramm war und ist für mich, sowie für meinen Urologen auch, auf Grund des Vorhergesagten, nicht üblich und auch nicht OK. Auch ich habe ein sehr sehr gutes Verhältnis zu meinem Urologen.

Gruß Helmut

*p.s.: Dank "LudwigS" bin ich nun in der Lage hier im Forum "richtig" zu zitieren.*

----------


## AndreaC

Mein Mann lässt sich nicht überzeugen, dass diese Untersuchung momentan nix bringt. Und ich kann ja nicht über seinen Kopf hinweg, den Termin einfach absagen. 
Ihr habt mir hier auch schon den Hinweis von einem Tumorboard gegeben. im UMM Mannheim gibt es ja eins. Wie ist das Vorgehen, dass man da hin kommt. Oder bekommen die nur die Befunde und man ist da gar nicht persönlich dort?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@AndreaC:

Hallo Andrea,

Du lässt Dir, Dein Mann, die Befunde in Kopierform von dem Urologen aushändigen, dazu ist er verpflichtet, vereinbarst einen Termin am UMM. Bei diesen Tuomrboard, interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde, ist Dein Mann sowie auch Du anwesend. Es könnte sein, dass der Uro sich "quer" stellt und da solltet Ihr nicht nachgeben. Obwohl Dein Mann......
Im Übrigen ist es angeraten, sämtliche Befunde als Abschrift, Kopie, aufzubewahren.

Zweitmeinungen etc. sind üblich und die Kosten werden auch von den Kassen übernommen.

Hilfreich könnte auch sein um Deinen Mann für eine Zweitmeinung zu sensibilisieren, dass Du Dich über eine PN an den Forumsurologen "Urologe fs" oder an Prof. Schostak, Uni-Klinik Magdeburg, auch hier im Forum, wendest. Zwei Kapazitäten. 

Gruß Helmut

----------


## AndreaC

Danke. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Uro querstellt. Ich bin auch relativ sicher, dass mein Mann bereit dazu ist. Denn letztendlich wird das UMM Mannheim die Klinik sein, in der er die weitere Behandlung, egal welcher Art, vornehmen lässt
Gruß Andrea

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andrea,

telefonisch konnte man in der Urologischen Klinik des UMM nur bis 16.30 Uhr einen Ansprechpartner erreichen. *Hier* findest Du das ZUT. Wegen Fasching wird in Mannheim am Faschingsdienstag ab 12.00 Uhr kaum noch jemand für ein Gespräch zur Verfügung stehen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr möglichst  rasch bei Prof. Michel einen Termin bekommt. Siehe auch *hier.

*Sprechstunden siehe* hier.*

Gruß Harald

----------


## AndreaC

Danke für die direkten Links. Diese Woche kann ich eh nichts unternehmen, da mein Mann auf Montage ist. Am Montag ist ja dann der Termin beim Radiologen und danach die Besprechung beim Urologen. Das Tumorboard ist ja immer mittwochs, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück, gleich nächste Woche dort einen Termin zu bekommen

----------


## AndreaC

Diese Warterei geht mächtig auf die Substanz. Habe grad mit dem Uro einen Termin für die Befundbesprechung der Radiologie ausgemacht und da sagt die nette Arzthelferin, die Befunde dauern so rund 1 Woche. Und ich dachte, Montag ist der Termin und spätestens am Dienstag sind wir zumindest ein bisschen schlauer. Haben jetzt also erst wieder am 19. den Termin. 
Zur Ergänzung der Daten: Die Prostata hatte im Dezember ein Volumen von 20 ml

----------


## skipper

Hallo Andrea,
das Prostatavolumen ist im Normbereich, somit kommt die PSA-Erhöhung nicht aus einer Prostatavergrößerung.
Da PC im Normalfall sehr langsam wächst ist keine Eile geboten.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## AndreaC

So langsam bekomme ich alle Daten der ersten Untersuchungen zusammen. Der erste Wert 3,5 stimmte natürlich nicht (sagte ja schon, dass mein Mann nichts fragt und auch nicht sonderlich interressiert ist).
PSA am 14.12. 3,9 (Blutentnahme aber erst nach Tastuntersuchung der Prostata)
PSA am 17.01. 3,8, freies PSA 0,28
Am Montag geht es dann zum Radiologen und dann hoffe ich nur, dass er entweder das Ergebnis gleich bekommt oder aber wir zumindest keine Ewigkeit darauf warten müssen.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@AndreaC:

Der Quotient freies PSA (0,28) versus Gesamt-PSA (3,8) beträgt 0,14 oder 14%. Ist der Quotient < 15 % ist eher von einem malignen Geschehen auszugehen, oder auch ein schwerer Entzündungsprozess, ist er dagegen > 25% handelt es sich zumeist um einen gutartigen Prozeß (BPH).

Gruß Helmut

----------


## AndreaC

Das PCa ist ja leider auch durch die Biopsie bestätigt. Manchmal hoffe ich, das ist wie in einem schlechten Film und jemand sagt mir: Sorry, wir haben uns getäuscht. Aber dieses Glück werden wir sicher nicht haben. Jetzt hoffen wir nur, dass es vielleicht nicht ganz so eilig ist. Das mein Mann sich operieren lässt, steht außer Frage. Wochenlange Bestrahlungen macht er nicht mit. Aber wenn wir noch 6 Monate Zeit hätten für diesen Schritt wäre uns wirklich schon sehr viel geholfen. Da werden wir uns aber auf die Ansichten der Ärzte verlassen (müssen)

----------


## AndreaC

Radiologie war alles o.B. (habt ihr mir ja aber schon vorausgesagt). Am Freitag war Termin beim Urologen und aus seiner Sicht könnte man es verantworten, noch ein halbes Jahr mit der OP zu warten. Er will aber auf alle Fälle eine zweite Meinung darüber. Nun haben wir morgen einen Termin im UMM Mannheim. Gibt es noch irgendwas, was man dort auf alle Fälle fragen sollte?
Gruß Andrea

----------


## AndreaC

Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Urologen als auch dem UMM Mannheim gibt es, wenn überhaupt, nur ein ganz minimales Risiko, wenn wir noch ein halbes Jahr warten. In der Zeit soll auf alle Fälle 1-2 mal der PSA kontrolliert werden. 

Noch mal Danke an alle, die mir hier beratend zur Seite gestanden haben.
Liebe Grüße Andrea

----------


## AndreaC

So, nun liegen der Wert der aktuellen PSA-Messung vor = 4,3 vom 06.05.
Am 17.01. war er noch 3,8.
Das Gespräch mit dem Urologen steht noch an, aber ist dieser Anstieg schon besorgniserregend, so dass es sinnvoller wäre, nicht mehr bis September zu warten? Oder machen diese 4 Monate nun auch nichts mehr aus?
Gruß Andrea

----------


## Hvielemi

> So, nun liegen der Wert der aktuellen PSA-Messung vor = 4,3 vom 06.05.
> Am 17.01. war er noch 3,8.
> Das Gespräch mit dem Urologen steht noch an, aber ist dieser Anstieg schon besorgniserregend, so dass es sinnvoller wäre, nicht mehr bis September zu warten? Oder machen diese 4 Monate nun auch nichts mehr aus?


Liebe Andrea

Zieht man von obigen PSA-Werten 1ng/ml ab für die Prostata an sich,
 bleiben 2.8 bzw. 3.3ng/ml übrig für den Tumor. Der PSA-Rechner von
Labor.Limbach.de gibt eine Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von mehr als einem Jahr.
Ein Tumor benötigte in etwa 30 VZ, um klinisch nachweisbar zu werden.
Dein Mann ist ja noch jung, er hat den Krebs also schon seit Ende der Pubertät
in sich. Die fünf Monate bis September werden den Tumor kaum wachsen lassen:
Der PSA wird von 3.3 auf etwa 4ng/ml (gemessen 5) ansteigen, der Durchmesser
des Tumors aber wird nicht mal einen Zehntel steigen.
Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass gerade dieses geringe Wachstum einen
entscheidenden Schaden (Kapseldurchbruch) anrichten würde.

Was anderes ist die Frage nach der Metastasierung:
Wie oben erwähnt, ist der Tumor wohl schon Jahrzehnte alt. Neigte er zu
Absiedelungen, wäre das schon längst geschehen und würde kaum
ausgerechnet jetzt bis September in Gang kommen. Macht er keine
Ableger, besteht ohnehin keine Eile.

Fazit:
Es ist keine schlechte Idee, bis September zuzuwarten mit dem Therapie-
Entscheid und auch mit der Therapie. Noch zwei weitere PSA-Werte 
zwischendurch geben weitere Information dazu.

Einen ungestörten Sommer, in dem ihr Eure Pläne verwirklichen könnt,
wünscht Euch

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## AndreaC

Hallo Konrad,
danke für deine Antwort. Es hat geholfen, der Kopf ist nicht mehr ganz so durcheinander 
Liebe Grüße Andrea

----------


## AndreaC

Jetzt wird es langsam ernst. Am Montag geht es erst mal in Urlaub und gleich danach ist der Termin im UMM zur vorstationären Aufnahme, die eigentliche Aufnahme ist dann für den 21.09. vorgesehen. Mein Mann ist nach wie vor total gelassen und bei mir steigt wieder die Aufregung und auch die Angst.
Zur vorstationären Aufnahme gehen wir zusammen. Was sollte man beim Gespräch mit dem Arzt auf alle Fälle ansprechen, sofern es dieser nicht selbst tut?
LG Andrea

----------


## AndreaC

Geplant ist, die OP am 22.09. per DaVinci durchführen zu lassen

----------


## RalfDm

> Was sollte man beim Gespräch mit dem Arzt auf alle Fälle ansprechen, sofern es dieser nicht selbst tut?


Hallo Andrea,

da fällt mir jetzt spontan nichts ein. Das UMM ist ja kein kleines Provinzkrankenhaus, wo eine Prostatektomie alle Jubeljahre einmal vorkommt und wo der Arzt schon mal vergisst, etwas Wichtiges anzusprechen. Aber etwas Anderes fällt mir ein: Dein Mann sollte *unbedingt und sofort*  falls er es noch nicht tut  mit dem *Schließmuskeltraining* anfangen, dann hat er einen guten Trainingsvorsprung, bevor es ernst wird. Im Blauen Ratgeber Nr. 17 der DKH gibt es ab Seite 99 eine gute Anleitung dafür. 

Ralf

----------


## lumberjack

> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> da fällt mir jetzt spontan nichts ein. Das UMM ist ja kein kleines Provinzkrankenhaus, wo eine Prostatektomie alle Jubeljahre einmal vorkommt und wo der Arzt schon mal vergisst, etwas Wichtiges anzusprechen. ...
> 
> Ralf


Hallo,

ich würde das Thema "Nervschonende OP" ansprechen - wobei das am UMM Standard sein dürfte.


Jack

----------


## AndreaC

Oh ja, das Thema Schließmuskeltraining .... Mein Mann hat sich sogar schon mal den blauen Ratgeber mit den Übungen angeschaut und kam dann zu dem Ergebnis: "Das kann ich doch alles und das funktioniert doch auch alles!". 
Ich glaube, er hat immer noch nicht realisiert, welche Konsequenzen diese Erkrankung und die OP mit sich bringen kann :-(
Andrea

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Andrea,

sofern er tatsächlich auch die innere Gelassenheit hat die er nach außen darstellt, hat er ideale Voraussetzungen für die OP und den weiteren Verlauf. Ich persönlich würde das nicht unbedingt negativ auffassen. 

Tom

----------


## AndreaC

Negativ sehe ich das wirklich nicht. Es gibt doch nichts besseres, als wenn man positiv mit einer Krankheit, egal welcher, umgeht. Ich hoffe, du hast recht und er ist wirklich so gelassen, wie er seinem ganzen Umfeld zeigt. Falls nicht, werde ich versuchen, ihn aufzufangen falls er nach der OP in ein emotionales Loch fällt (sofern er dies zulässt).
Ich geh jetzt auf alle Fälle mal nur vom positivsten aus - über Negatives kann ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn es soweit ist.
LG Andrea

----------


## RalfDm

> "Das kann ich doch alles und das funktioniert doch auch alles!".


Das möchte ich, mit Verlaub, bezweifeln, da Dein Mann noch nie die Notwendigkeit hatte, _seinen äußeren_ Blasenschließmuskel zu benutzen. Er muss ihn erstmal lokalisieren!

Ralf

----------


## tomblr

> Er muss ihn erstmal lokalisieren!


Hallo Ralf,

ich befürchte aber, ohne fachkundige Anleitung und nur im Selbststudium wird er diesen, vor OP, von alleine auch nicht finden. 

Sicherlich ist es hilfreich vor OP das komplette Schließmuskelsystem bewusst zu trainieren, dazu sind solche Anleitungen hilfreich. Illusorisch ist es aber zu meinen, mit zwei, drei Übungen ist es getan. Der Aufbau kann Monate dauern.

Tom

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Andrea,

die Empfehlung, den Schließmuskel *vor* der OP zu trainieren hat den guten Grund, daß man tatsächlich erst lernen muß, diesen Muskel erst mal richtig wahrzunehmen, bevor man ihn trainieren kann.

Ich fand es sehr hilfreich, daß ein versierter Physiotherapeut die entspr. Übungen *vor* der OP mit mir durchgegangen ist. Mehrere Physiotherapeuten haben mir glaubhaft verichert, daß die meisten Patienten ohne spezifisches Training alles mögliche am Beckenboden anspannen, am häufigsten den Schließmuskel des Anus, bevor sie sich zum richtigen Schließmuskel vortasten.

*Nach* der OP ist erst mal der gesamte Abwasserkanal gestört. In dem Zustand diese innere Ertastung eines Muskels, den man möglicherweise noch nie bewußt gesteuert hat, anzugehen, ist deutlich schwieriger.

Deshalb dieses Training unbedingt vor der OP beginnen!

----------


## lumberjack

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ich befürchte aber, ohne fachkundige Anleitung und nur im Selbststudium wird er diesen, vor OP, von alleine auch nicht finden. 
> 
> Sicherlich ist es hilfreich vor OP das komplette Schließmuskelsystem bewusst zu trainieren, dazu sind solche Anleitungen hilfreich. Illusorisch ist es aber zu meinen, mit zwei, drei Übungen ist es getan. Der Aufbau kann Monate dauern.
> 
> Tom


Hallo Ralf, hallo Tom,

der Hinweis für Andrea's Mann ist durchaus berechtigt - aber sollte nicht thematisiert werden. In meiner "SHG junger Betroffener" hat keiner damit irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Das schon im Krankenhaus begonnene Training konnte ich gar nicht ernst nehmen - weil überflüssig. Ziel der erfahrenen Therapeuten war es, das ich diesen Schließmuskel kennenlernen sollte, weil einige Patienten alles mögliche anspannen (Bauch, Beine, Po), nur eben nicht den entsprechenden Schließmuskel - insofern die Berechtigung der Trainingsempfehlung. Auch während meiner AHB hat sich herausgestellt, dass alle jungen Patienten -abgesehen von leichter Belastungsinkontinenz- keine Probleme hatten.
Vielleicht ist diese Empfehlung auch veraltet, weil inzwischen schonendere OP-Techniken sich günstig auf die Kontinenz auswirken?


Jack

----------


## Rastaman

Andrea und Jack,

kein Operateur beschädigt gern oder absichtlich den oberen Schließmuskel, nur liegen Blase, oberer Schließmuskel und Prostata eben verteufelt nah beieinander, sodaß der Schließmuskel bei der OP eben relativ häufig etwas abbekommt.

Glaub' mir, die Beeinträchtigung durch Erektile Dysfunktion ist nichts gegen die Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität durch Inkontinenz, und sei sie noch so leicht oder vorübergehend. Alles was man tun kann, um dem vorzubeugen, ist es wert getan zu werden. Kein Operateur der Welt wird Euch garantieren, daß der Schließmuskel 100%ig intakt bleibt.

Deshalb bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung: Beginn des Trainings *vor* OP, wohl wissend, daß es in dem Stadium hauptsächlich darum geht, sich mit einem Teil des Körpers vertraut zu machen, dan man möglicherweise nach der OP dann gezielt trainieren muß.

----------


## tomblr

> Ich fand es sehr hilfreich, daß ein versierter Physiotherapeut die entspr. Übungen *vor* der OP mit mir durchgegangen ist.


Hallo Rastaman,

exakt das ist es auf was ich hinauswollte. Im Selbststudium, auf Basis eines Ratgebers wird es schwer werden den gewünschten Erfolg zu gewährleisten. Die Zusammenhänge sind zu komplex um Erfolge zu versprechen. Die wenigen Übungen sind, global betrachet, sicherlich nicht verkehrt, bergen aber die Gefahr, sich kontraproduktive Fehlhaltungen oder -bewegungen anzueignen die hinterher der Physiotherapeut mit Mühe wieder ausbügeln muss.

Also, wer aktiv vor OP tätig werden möchte sollte den Weg zu einem speziellen Therapeuten nicht scheuen. Wenn alle Abläufe trainiert sind und beherrscht werden, können die Übungen dann zu Hause fortgeführt werden um Langzeiterfolge zu garantieren.

Tom

----------


## AndreaC

Danke für eure Antworten. Um jetzt noch einen Physiotherapeuten, ist es leider zu spät. Übermorgen fliegen wir in Urlaub und 1 Woche nach unserer Rückkehr ist es ja dann auch schon soweit. Ich habe auch schon einige Worte über das Schließmuskeltraining bei meinem Mann verloren. Ganz am Anfang nach der Diagnose hat er ja sogar schon mal die Empfehlungen des Blauen Ratgebers zum "Spüren" des Schließmuskels befolgt. Aber seine Schlussfolgerung war "das kann ich und damit hab ich keine Probleme". Damit war für ihn das Thema erledigt.
Nun hoffe ich halt nur für ihn, dass er zu denen zählt, die keine gravierenden Probleme bekommen.
Ich verabschiede mich jetzt fürs erste, denn jetzt kommt erst mal der wohlverdiente Urlaub.
Andrea

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Rastamann,

mit Inkontinenz habe ich (leider) Erfahrungen gesammelt, deshalb hier mein Kommentar zum Thema "Schädigung des Schließmuskels bei der Op":
Die Inkontinenz wird oftmals nicht durch die Schädigung des Schließmuskels sondern durch Verlagerung des Schließmuskels durch die REP ausgelöst. Während der Op wird der Schließmuskel aus seinem Halteapparat herausgelöst und rutscht damit aus dem muskulären Teil des Beckenbodens heraus. Der Schließmuskel kann damit seine Funktion nur noch unbefriedigend erfüllen - es kommt zu Inkontinenz. Von den Urologen Dr. Gozzi und Dr. Rheude wurde ein Schlingensystem entwickelt, mit dem die Harnröhre mit dem Schließmuskel angehoben wird. Dieses Band wird als ADVANCE-Band bei einer Op eingesetzt (Details siehe mein thread "Wie geht es weiter"). Dieses Band unterscheidet sich von anderen Bändern (z. B. Argusband) dadurch, daß die Harnöhre nicht eingeengt wird, sondern deren Lage korrigiert wird.
Ob der Einsatz erfolgsversprechend ist, kann mit dem Gozzi-Rheude-Test geprüft werden. Dieser Test gibt keine Garantie, jedoch einen Hinweis auf die Chancen für die Verbesserung der Inkontinenz durch ein ADVANCE-Band.

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## Hartmut S

> die Empfehlung, den Schließmuskel *vor* der OP zu trainieren hat den guten Grund, daß man tatsächlich erst lernen muß, diesen Muskel erst mal richtig wahrzunehmen, bevor man ihn trainieren kann.


Das ich richtig, aber . . . . .
ich habe* nie* etwas vorher gemacht, und ich war nach 2, - 3 Wochen dicht.

Später habe ich dann auch das Beckenbodentraining begonnen, aber nur weil ich Probleme mit dem Darm hatte.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

> ich habe* nie* etwas vorher gemacht, und ich war nach 2, - 3 Wochen dicht.


Und Du meinst, Du seiest statistisch relevant?

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und Du meinst, Du seiest statistisch relevant?


 Keineswegs,
- obwohl, wenn wir hier in diesem Forum ein Umfrage-Modul installieren, könnten wir eine kleine Statistik erfassen.

Lieber Ralf, es ging mir um diesen Satz von Andrea:



> Danke für eure Antworten. Um jetzt noch einen Physiotherapeuten, *ist es leider zu spät*. Übermorgen fliegen wir in Urlaub und 1 Woche nach unserer Rückkehr ist es ja dann auch schon soweit.


Ich habe hier nur meine Erfahrungen geschrieben, um Andrea zu beruhigen!
Es wäre schön, wenn du so etwas auch begreifen würdest.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

> ... ein Umfrage-Modul installieren, könnten wir eine kleine Statistik erfassen.


Hallo Hartmut,

das gibt es doch: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=rating (ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert?)

Das Interessante dabei ist, das du nach Auswahl der Therapie auf die Zahl(Link) der Beurteilungen klicken kannst und auf der rechten Seite jeweils die Profile der Patienten mit ihren individuellen Besonderheiten ansehen und Gründe der Beurteilung ableiten kannst.

Repräsentative Statistiken haben mich auch nicht sonderlich interessiert, weil die (Patienten-) Basis im Vergleich zu mir zu alt ist und der Erhebungszeitraum zu weit zurückliegt - in einer Zeit, in der weniger schonend operiert wurde.

Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast... ;-)


Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Jack, aber das hatte ich nicht gemeint.
Warum schaffen es Holger oder Ralf nicht, hier ein Modul zu installieren, welches mal für unsere nicht gefälschte Statistik aussagekräftiger wäre.

Zum Beispiel:
*Umfrage:*
- Wer hat eine offene RPE, wer hat Da Vinci machen lassen?
- Wer hat vorher Beckenbodentraining gemacht, wer nicht?
- Wie geht es dem Betroffenen, gut, mittel, schlecht?
- Wer hat 10 Jahre überlebt?
- Wer macht Hormontherapie?
- Welche Therapien sind gut gelaufen, welche nicht?
- Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren gemacht?
- Ga68-PSMA-PET: gut, sehr gut, schlecht, sehr schlecht
- PSMA PET/CT: .. . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Diese Angaben fehlen hier in diesem Forum.
Das alles kann man mit einer Umfrage, per Abstimmung gut ermitteln.
So etwas kann man nachinstallieren. Die Forum-Software lässt dieses zu.

Eine ähnliche Umfrage habe ich sogar auf meiner Homepage.
Gefällt Ihnen meine Homepage?
Ja  nein  geht so  sehr schlecht  sehr gut . . . . .

Dieses kann alles erfasst werden.
Bei uns, auf dieser HP! - . und sogar ungefälscht
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich nicht so viel suchen müsste.

Vielleicht irre ich mich.
Der Moderator wird es dann richten!?

Wir sind nun einmal krank, aber wir haben die Möglichkeit, diese Krankheit einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen.
Es gibt hier viele Internet-Kasper.
Da sollten wir die Streu vom Weizen trennen!

An dieser Stelle muss ich einmal ein Lob an Lowroad ausschreiben/sprechen.
. . . .und auch an viele andere Forum-Mitglieder, die wirklich von unserer Krankheit etwas verstehen!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ja Jack, aber das hatte ich nicht gemeint.
> Warum schaffen es Holger oder Ralf nicht, hier ein Modul zu installieren, welches mal für unsere nicht gefälschte Statistik aussagekräftiger wäre.


Liebster Unsterblicher,

Etwas "verzögert" ist mir dieses posting aufgefallen, da ich im Moment beruflich etwas gestresst bin, und die einzige Auszeit mir auf dem Säntis gegönnt war. Gibt noch User hier, welche in der Tat arbeiten müssen, dürfen.

Holger, Ralf, würden es in der Tat schaffen ein Modul in Deinem Sinne zu installieren. Aber wozu ?

Etliche meiner Vorschreiber haben zum einen auf "myprostate.eu" hingewiesen, andere dagegen den Sachverhalt dazu erläutert.

Es wäre zu schön Hartmut wenn PCa- Genesungsverläufe, Therapieoption, etc. sich auf einer stat. Scala von 1-10 subsummieren lassen, und der Suchende sich auf dieser Scala orientieren könnte.

Dem ist aber nicht so.

Das PCa-Geschehen wird hier zu oft nur einseitig, auf der Grundlage des schlecht reproduzierbaren Gleasons Score`s betrachtet, und die Therapieentscheidung danach ausgerichtet. Dies wurde schon zu oft hier im Forum thematisiert, da das folgende eigentlich Wiederholungen sind.

Wenn du Dir in "my Prostate.eu" die einzelnen Krankheitsverläufe im Kontext des jeweiligen GS, Jahrgang, Therapieoption, oder iPSA-Wert, T-Stadium, etc. ansiehst, wirst Du keinen einzigen "gleichen" User darin finden. Jeder Verlauf unterscheidet sich, obwohl die "Eckdaten" übereinstimmen, komisch oder
Diese dienen eigentlich nur zur Orientierung, Parallelen gibt es nicht. Der Gleason Score macht lediglich eine Aussage über die "Architektur" der Entdifferenzierung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Entscheidend für die Genese sind letztendlich die intraindividuellen biol. Tumormarker, wie z. B. die Proliferationsaktivität, die DNA-Aneuploide, BCL-2, MIB-1 und so weiter und sofort. Nicht zu vergessen die Statine, wie das Cholesterin z. B., welche interaktiv am Tumorprozess beteiligt sind, dass endokrine "Nervensystem" (Metabolismus) schlechthin, genauso wie das DHT (Dehydrotestosteron), der androgene Status. Unabhängig einer ADT, um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen.

  Dies gilt insbesondere ab GS > 7.

  D. h. zwei Patienten mit einem GS von 7 haben trotz allem eine grundverschiedene Tumorerkrankung im Kontext der Tumormarker und des individuellen Habitus. So erklären sich auch die unterschiedlichsten Krankheitsverläufe bei "gleichen GS und Therapien." Claro, dann wird zumeist von Therapieversager, sog. Responser gesprochen.
  Von daher macht das von Dir angetragene Modul keinen Sinn. Ralf erwähnte zu Recht an anderer Stelle sinngemäß,  ob Deine OP-Erfahrung statistisch relevant sei.
Er wollte die individuellen Unterschiede damit unterstreichen, dass ein Vergleich mit Anderen obsolet ist.

  Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann wäre es einfach.

  PCa- Erkrankte mit einem Low Risk Tumor bekommen die grüne Pille, die mit dem mittleren Risiko die Gelbe, und die High Risk Kandidaten die rote Pille.
Dann wäre auch eine Pillen- Verträglichkeits-Rangscala von 1-10 angebracht. 

  Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Gut erklärt, und schön geschreiben, Helmut!
Die Installation eines Umfrage-Moduls sollte nur eine Ergänzung sein.
Aber du hast recht, mehr Daten zu sammel wäre wahrscheinlich quatsch, zumal es ja auch noch die gelegentlichen Online-Umfragen gibt.

Gruss
Hartmut

ich muss gleich zum sport, - kein schach!
ist aber statistisch nicht relevant.

----------


## AndreaC

Hier mal ein aktueller Stand:
Am 21.09. Aufnahme in der Urologie UMM Mannheim.
22.09. 11 Uhr - Abholung in den OP. Prostatektomie wurde durch Dr. Häcker durchgeführt und um 14.37 Uhr kam schon der erlösende Anruf direkt aus dem OP: Alles planmäßig und komplikationslos verlaufen. Nerverhalt bds wie geplant.
Am frühen Abend war ich dann bei meinem Mann - er hatte Hunger und wollte eine Zigarette rauchen :-). Und zwischen seinen Wunschgedanken ist er immer wieder eingeschlafen.
Heute sah das ganze schon ganz anders aus. Er durfte essen und auch die erste Zigarette hat er gut verkraftet. Er hat keinen nennenswerten Schmerzen außer Muskelkater im Bauch und aufgrund der Gasansammlungen tut ihm die Schulter etwas weh. Die Schnitte sehen gut aus und auch hier ziept nur der "große" Schnitt am Bauchnabel etwas. Er darf schon duschen und wenn alles weiterhin normal läuft, wird am Samstag geröntgt und mit ein bisschen Glück der Harnröhrenkatheder entfernt.
Nun heißt es nur noch auf den histologischen Befund warten und hoffen, dass der durch die Biopsie festgestellte Minibefund auch wirklich so ist
Gruß Andrea

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

hört sich doch bisher gut an. Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass es so weiter läuft.

Grüße Markus

----------


## lumberjack

Klingt doch gut!



Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Andreas,

das mit der Zigarette post OP habe ich ganz schnell überlesen. Ansonsten kommen die Schmerzen an der Schulter nicht vom Gas im Bauch sondern von der Trendelenburg Lagerung. Dein Mann war in eine Kopf-Tieflagerung während der OP und sein gesamtes Gewicht drückte auf die Schulter. Diese Schmerzen sollten nach spätestens 2-3 Tagen vorbei sein. Falls diese andauern sollte hier mit Physiotherapie zu helfen sein.

Ansonsten noch gute Besserung für dein Mann!

Tom

----------


## AndreaC

So, die Woche Krankenhaus ist überstanden, heute habe ich meinen Mann abholen können. 

OP wurde am 22.09. per Da Vinci mit Nerverhalt bds. und regionaler Lymphadenektomie im UMM Mannheim durchgeführt.

Histologie: Prostatektomiepräparat mit einem zentral sitzenden bilobären azinären Adenocarcinom der Prostata, Gleason 3+4 mit Befall beider Prostatalappen ohne kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum. Tumorflächenanteil rechts ca 5 %, links ca. 25 %. Tumorfreie Ductus deferentes bds. Tumorfreie Samenblasen bds. Tumorfreier apikaler und basaler Resektionsrand. Tumorfreie Lymphknoten rechts, tumorfreies Fettgewebe ohne Lymphknoten links. Ausgeprägte glanduläre Hyperplasie der Prostata
pTNM: pT2c pN0 (0/5) L0 V0 Pn0, R0

PSA vor OP 7,14 (ich gehe zumindest davon aus, dass "prostata-sepz. AG i. P (Vista)" zumindest PSA bedeutet, C-reaktives Protein i. Plasma 5,8. Also ist der PSA in den 4 Monaten seit der letzten Blutentnahme doch ganz gewaltig gestiegen. Alle anderen Blutwerte absolut normal.

Die ausführliche Befundbesprechung findet dann beim Urologen statt, aber wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, sieht es doch ganz gut aus, oder?
Am 5. Tag nach OP wurde der Harnröhrenkatheter gezogen, keine Inkontinenz, Urinmenge bereits am Abend bei ca. 360 ml:

Alles weitere muss man jetzt abwarten
Andrea

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Andrea

Da sprech ich doch mal aus, was ich Hartmut den Unsterblichen bat,
nicht mehr zu schreiben:

"Alles wird gut!"

Ich gratuliere Euch zu dem RPE-Entscheid und dem guten Ergebnis.
Die PSA-Angabe im Bericht passt nicht zu den zuvor gemessenen.
Ohne es zu wissen, denk ich mal, das sei aus dem Resektat gemessen.
Der Urologe wird es wissen.

Leider müsst ihr noch einige Jahre den PSA beobachten, aber das
könnt ihr wohl sehr gelassen angehen bei diesem Bericht.

Schon bald wieder sonnige Herbstausflüge auf dem Motorrad
wünscht Euch

  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Andrea,

dem schließe ich mich auch an! 


Jack





> Schon bald wieder sonnige Herbstausflüge auf dem Motorrad
> wünscht Euch
> 
>   Hvielemi / Konrad


Lieber erst wieder im Frühjahr...
Im Moment sind trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen die Straßenverhältnisse leider nicht mehr so toll. Ausgerechnet hinter den schönsten Anstiegen und Kurven immer diese Feldausfahrten mit "Mais-Zuckerrüben-Schlamm-Diesel-Schmierölgemisch"...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber erst wieder im Frühjahr (sonnige Ausflüge auf dem Motorrad)...
> Im Moment sind trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen die Straßenverhältnisse leider nicht mehr so toll. Ausgerechnet hinter den schönsten Anstiegen und Kurven immer diese Feldausfahrten mit "Mais-Zuckerrüben-Schlamm-Diesel-Schmierölgemisch"...


Ach so. 
Ich wohne nahe einer Passstrasse auf der am WE bei diesem Wetter 
das Röhren der Motorräder kein Ende nimmt. Zum Glück hat das mit dem
Kreischen zweitaktender Kawas und Yamas schon lange Ende genommen.
Seit Freitag steht da ein Lasergerät, aber das spricht sich schnell rum  :Blinzeln: 

Hvielemi ...

... der in einem anderen Jahrhundert mal zweitaktig Hercules fuhr
und Andrea und Partner rübenfreie Routen empfiehlt und ein 
gemächliches Tempo, nicht nur der Laser, sondern des Schauens wegen.

----------


## lumberjack

> Zum Glück hat das mit dem
> Kreischen zweitaktender Kawas ...


Leider, Konrad;-)))

*Kawasaki 750 H2 Mach IV* wird irgendwann einmal mein "Projekt"...

----------


## AndreaC

> ... der in einem anderen Jahrhundert mal zweitaktig Hercules fuhr
> und Andrea und Partner rübenfreie Routen empfiehlt und ein 
> gemächliches Tempo, nicht nur der Laser, sondern des Schauens wegen.


Hallo Konrad,
da wir ein ganz gemütliches Motorrad fahren, nämlich eine 26 Jahre alte Goldwing 1500, ist das Schauen sowieso unsere oberste Priorität :-)
LG Andrea

----------

